# Paris Hilton entgeht Knast - 200 Sozialstunden



## Mandalorianer (20 Sep. 2010)

*Paris Hilton entgeht Knast - 200 Sozialstunden*​ 
Da hat sie am Ende doch noch Glück gehabt. Paris Hilton hat sich bereit erklärt, auf den Deal der Behörden von Las Vegas einzugehen. Sie wird vor Gericht ein volles Geständnis abgeben und dafür nicht in den Knast müssen. Der Deal sieht vor, dass Paris den Besitz von Kokain zugibt und ebenfalls gesteht, dass sie die Arbeit der Polizeibeamten vor Ort behindert hatte. 
Das Gericht wird sie im Anschluss zu einem Jahr auf Bewährung, 2000 Dollar Geldstrafe und 200 Stunden gemeinnütziger Arbeit verurteilen. Außerdem darf sich Paris während der gesamten Bewährungszeit auch keinerlei kleine Vergehen mehr erlauben. Das gilt selbst für den Straßenverkehr. Paris muss unterschreiben, dass bei jedem, auch noch so kleinen Vergehen, ihre Bewährungsstrafe aufgehoben und direkt in eine Haftstrafe gewandelt wird.



*
HaHa doch ein Deal 


Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (20 Sep. 2010)

die 2.000 Dollar werden ihr ja mächtig weh tun   :thx:


----------



## krawutz (21 Sep. 2010)

Die gerechte amerikanische Justiz hat ihr gerade deutlich gesagt : "Mach weiter so, wir tun dir nichts".
Und an diese Bewährungszeit wird sich die nächste anschließen und noch eine und noch eine ...


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

Geld regiert die Welt


----------

